# Atlas 6" Backgear Parts Details



## wa5cab (Sep 17, 2016)

If anyone currently has the back gears out of any Atlas-built 6" (including the 101.07301 and 101.21400), I have a couple of questions about what parts are actually present.  I've been going through the various manuals (most of which were missing parts and most of which disagree on what parts were present) and find four or five ways that the things were supposedly assembled.


----------



## wa5cab (May 4, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## Nogoingback (May 4, 2017)

What parts are you uncertain about?  I can have a look at mine, (and the parts manual I have, which matches it).


----------



## wa5cab (May 5, 2017)

Never mind.  After I bumped the thread, I realized that I and another member with a good camera and a disassembled sub-assembly had figured it out.  To start with, some parts were not drawn anywhere near to the correct scale to match the rest of the parts in the drawing (like the cross-feed nut on the later 12").  Then some of the parts were out of sequence.  And in the 1962 version (poorer original scan job than the 1950), a part or two were missing (notably the roll and taper pins).  The 1950 version (better quality scan) is now correct up through at least 1962.  

Sometime between 1962 and 1976, the spacers changed and one of the collars were deleted (at least according to the drawing).  If anyone has either a 618 or a 101.21400 that they are certain was made after about 1965, a good photo and list of each part stacked up on the shaft and eccentrics might be helpful.


----------

